# vintage oval pan cars .. over a few years I have been restoring vintage oval rc pan cars .my personal favourite is this 1992 cheetah telesis chassis f



## P-J-C-

vintage


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Welcome to HobbyTalk! Those are some neat looking chassis layouts. 🤙


----------



## P-J-C-

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Welcome to HobbyTalk! Those are some neat looking chassis layouts. 🤙


thanks I can not believe I have only just stumbled on this site


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Tell your friends about us. We dont get a whole lot of traffic anymore in the RC boards, but as I tell everyone - if you post it they will come!


----------



## P-J-C-

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Tell your friends about us. We dont get a whole lot of traffic anymore in the RC boards, but as I tell everyone - if you post it they will come!


I Most definitely will do we need this hobby to grow more and more


----------

